# GRUBS! How to choose and when to apply grub control products



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

This annual or biennial newsletter is an invaluable one and is quoted and referenced and shared as much as it can be anticipated ... (Mods - prolly sticky material (?)

Oh yeah, "*GO SPARTANS!!!*"

*MAY, 2020*: "_Not all the grub control products on store shelves will be effective this spring. Here's how to choose and use the right one for your lawn_:"

https://www.canr.msu.edu/news/how_to_choose_and_when_to_apply_grub_control_products_for_your_lawn


----------

